# How soon after moving to Mexico did you know that you would like it long term?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

My husband, children and I moved to Taxco Guerrero nearly six months ago. We have moved into a house in a totally Mexican neighborhood, made many Mexican friendships, shop in the mercado, ride the combis, and are in the process of becoming fluent in Spanish. In short, we love it here. We finally feel like we have come home and that Mexico is our adopted homeland. However, our friends and family back in the States think that we will "wake up" some day and realize how much we hate living in Mexico! My husband is 64 and I am 46 so we aren't young and foolish. We know our personalities, we spent four years preparing for this move and made a major life changing decision. The problem is that most people back home think we're nuts and that we will change our minds after living here for awhile. 

My question is: How long did you have to live in Mexico before you knew it was a right fit? And how long did it take to gain credibilty to other family members? I'd love to hear feedback on these questions. 

Thanks!

Living in Taxco and lovin it here!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Wow*



Taxcogal65 said:


> My husband, children and I moved to Taxco Guerrero nearly six months ago. We have moved into a house in a totally Mexican neighborhood, made many Mexican friendships, shop in the mercado, ride the combis, and are in the process of becoming fluent in Spanish. In short, we love it here. We finally feel like we have come home and that Mexico is our adopted homeland. However, our friends and family back in the States think that we will "wake up" some day and realize how much we hate living in Mexico! My husband is 64 and I am 46 so we aren't young and foolish. We know our personalities, we spent four years preparing for this move and made a major life changing decision. The problem is that most people back home think we're nuts and that we will change our minds after living here for awhile.
> 
> My question is: How long did you have to live in Mexico before you knew it was a right fit? And how long did it take to gain credibilty to other family members? I'd love to hear feedback on these questions.
> 
> ...



That is a very involved and interesting question you are pondering here. I feel it will have to be a individual answer or speculative answer for each individual friend or family member, depending on their degree of understanding and bias towards Mexico and Mexicans in general and their exposure to Mexicans and their cultural differences. People with a negative stereotypical view of this will probably never have any understanding no matter what you say or show them to be different than their narrow minded view the media and others have "told" them it is all about. For myself I tend to leave these types alone and let them think and say to me what they want without rebuttal.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ignore the ignorant opinions offered by those without experience in Mexico. Friend just came down for the summer & their neighbors are certain that they would 'cook' in the summer heat. They couldn't be convinced that we enjoy 75F days at 5000' elevation on the shores of Lake Chapala, while Toronto is sweltering.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Never had any negative feedback from family up north so I guess that puts us on a different footing. After 6-8 trips since '98 I retired in '05 and headed south. Many of my trips were inland to check things out and more Spanish school .... but I like the Pacific coast. Bought two lots in '07/08 and now have a house nearly ready to move into. Surrounded by farmland and 5 minutes from the beach. Good Mexican neighbors and even a few gringos. Can't really see myself moving back north


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that there are really two key pieces to your question.
-1st is you and your family and really includes how long is long
-2nd is friends and family. Mexico an easy target given proximity and news reports but this really an expat/non-expat mentality.

Going back to the 1st point on how long it takes for "long term" commit. I think that this really iterative process and really involves how you relate to unusual situations, some times referred to as a half full/half empty view. When I lived in China and things didn't occur as we expected, we said that "this is China". Sort of take same view here, "this is Mexico".
I also see what I view is people moving along a euphoria/despair curve. Sometimes initial euphoria is 6 mo, sometimes a few years, often a lot more. What happens when you move into the "despair" cycle will pretty much determine how long you stay.
I do need to address how long is long term. I've moved some 30 times so I sort of view "long term as about 5 years". I mentally make a 5 year commit and based on how that goes I decide to stay or leave and this often not for negative reasons but rather that I want to try something else.

Re: the 2nd point on friends and family. I was told before my 1st overseas move that I shouldn't expect a lot of support. People are either into an expat life, vacations don't count, or they aren't and not much that you can do. Any discussion will basically turn into an objections clinic. You will also find a lot of surprising kindred soles that have had expat experience.
I wouldn't waste my time trying to address negativity, life is short and tough enough. Do what feels right to you and your family, let the rest go.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*How long*



AlanMexicali said:


> That is a very involved and interesting question you are pondering here. I feel it will have to be a individual answer or speculative answer for each individual friend or family member, depending on their degree of understanding and bias towards Mexico and Mexicans in general and their exposure to Mexicans and their cultural differences. People with a negative stereotypical view of this will probably never have any understanding no matter what you say or show them to be different than their narrow minded view the media and others have "told" them it is all about. For myself I tend to leave these types alone and let them think and say to me what they want without rebuttal.


Part 2 of your question.
How long did it take me was never a question. 6 years ago I took over the rental house in Mexicali. I used it on weekends for 3 years. When retiring I lived there and traveled central and west central Mexico, as I had done on vacations previously. It never occurred to me how long, it just happened. Buena suerte.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Some people make life changes easier than others. It all depends on how well you can "let go". Probably most people hang on to the familiar for security and resist personal changes. To me, life is like pages in a book. One by one pages are written until the chapter ends and a new one begins. While sitting at my kitchen table looking at the website for Tepetapan RV park, I made the decision to move to Mexico. I knew driving in the gate that I never wanted to leave. That was almost four years ago and I'm hoping this is the last chapter to be written.


----------



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Taxco is amazing!*



Taxcogal65 said:


> My husband, children and I moved to Taxco Guerrero nearly six months ago. We have moved into a house in a totally Mexican neighborhood, made many Mexican friendships, shop in the mercado, ride the combis, and are in the process of becoming fluent in Spanish. In short, we love it here. We finally feel like we have come home and that Mexico is our adopted homeland. However, our friends and family back in the States think that we will "wake up" some day and realize how much we hate living in Mexico! My husband is 64 and I am 46 so we aren't young and foolish. We know our personalities, we spent four years preparing for this move and made a major life changing decision. The problem is that most people back home think we're nuts and that we will change our minds after living here for awhile.
> 
> My question is: How long did you have to live in Mexico before you knew it was a right fit? And how long did it take to gain credibilty to other family members? I'd love to hear feedback on these questions.
> 
> ...


Well Welcome to Taxco!! I was living there for 6 months before my husband and I decided to try Merida, Yucatan. We love both places but for the moment Merida is where we are staying. However, I can tell you that we really miss Taxco and the friends we made there.
Dont worry about what people say back home. The American media is bonkers and only reports negative things about Mexico. Why? Because we are in a GIANT recession and they rather Americans spend their money in the states. I'm from NY and I can tell you there are places there that I would not dare go. I also tell people its like if you live in NY and there are riots going on in LA.....stuff that is going on in one part of the country is not going on in the other part. And just where do they think all the drugs from here go???? They are all over the streets of America! So, if we could get our narco obsessed country to stop snorting white stuff into their noses, i am sure the mexicans would go into a different business. My husband and I just think of Narcos as the equivalent of Pharmaceutical companies...only one kills with guys while the other kills with drugs they know are bad, I could go on and on. 
I invited a family member down here (just to be polite) and to see where I live. The response, "Oh, I think Im too scared to go there". My response (inside my head), "Thank God! Because I'd rather the more evolved Americans visit here and hang with the Europeans who are trained to think for themselves". So, go forward with your life, nevermind the people back home, and enjoy Mexico for what it is. A beautiful country, with an amazing culture, and warm/friendly people.
BTW, I am 38 and my husband is 40. We love the decision we have made. Taxco has a really great bunch of people living here. And be happy you are not paying a zillion dollars in rent and food like we were used to. __


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

@taxcogal65
Do you like Meridea? We are moving to SMA in October and are worried will miss the greenery but are concerned coastal areas may be too hot for us pasty white northerners. Anyway have read good things about your town and Veracruz as well...thought? Opinions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've really enjoyed the interaction! Thank you for the "welcome to Taxco" We really do enjoy it here. It is a wonderful life! 

thank you for the encouragement to not listen to the people back home. Funny thing is the greatest naysayers are a couple of family members who are expats in London and others in Sweden. I think because they have had a difficult time that it is assumed that every expat will hate their new country.
anyway, Thanks everyone!


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

nycgirl17 said:


> The American media is bonkers and only reports negative things about Mexico. Why?





Bingo.

Every time I hear about Mexico, they are talking about the drug war and the latest rounds of murders and beheadings. Lately, we've been hearing that American Mercs, the CIA and other US groups are involved.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife and I came here in November of 2009 just in time for the Ajijic festival. We had such positive feelings that we rented a house that very same week. We could not move down here until May of 2010. Since then never a look back, yes she misses her grandkids in Austin but after a week there she wanted to come back. 

As far as the press goes we all must remember the “yellow press” that forced the US into the Spanish American War. Yellow journalism or the yellow press is a type of journalism that presents little or no legitimate well-researched news and instead uses eye-catching headlines to sell more newspapers. Techniques may include exaggerations of news events, scandal-mongering, or sensationalism. (From Wikipedia)

This is exactly what the US (both the press and news sources and the US government) are using to grow readership and audience. The attitude in much of the country is tell me everything is just fine and I’ll stop having to read/listen but tell me that something nasty is going on and I’m all ears. I have friends in the States that came to visit a few months ago and now they’re looking to visit for two to three months to see where they want to live. I also have friends that want to know why I want to live in such an unsafe place. To the first I say welcome and enjoy to the second I say do you really think that I’m so dumb that I would want to live in an unsafe area? 

I and others have already posted lots of thoughts, ideas and facts regarding the actual safety of living here. And why the Government is becoming part of this “yellow press” is very clear the less money that is spent in Mexico the more money is available to spend in the US and therefore the larger the tax return. It’s very interesting that they tell the people that they should not visit Mexico but it’s OK to visit England where we just had riots and the police have just charged the 1000th person. But it’s safe to visit London. According to the CBS affiliate in Chicago:”An estimated 123 people were shot and killed over the summer”. That’s a lot of people to die in one US city but has anyone seen any warning not to visit Chicago?

OK enough of this. Those of our friends who read/listen to the news media (Yellow Press) in the states and decide that it’s unsafe we will probably never change their minds. Our only hope is that this same media will cover the Pan-Am Games with the same luster and gusto that they cover the mass grave up by the border. 

We can only hope and keep telling our friends “try it, you might like it”...


----------



## Shakc21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Taxcogal65 said:


> My husband, children and I moved to Taxco Guerrero nearly six months ago. We have moved into a house in a totally Mexican neighborhood, made many Mexican friendships, shop in the mercado, ride the combis, and are in the process of becoming fluent in Spanish. In short, we love it here. We finally feel like we have come home and that Mexico is our adopted homeland. However, our friends and family back in the States think that we will "wake up" some day and realize how much we hate living in Mexico! My husband is 64 and I am 46 so we aren't young and foolish. We know our personalities, we spent four years preparing for this move and made a major life changing decision. The problem is that most people back home think we're nuts and that we will change our minds after living here for awhile.
> 
> My question is: How long did you have to live in Mexico before you knew it was a right fit? And how long did it take to gain credibilty to other family members? I'd love to hear feedback on these questions.
> 
> ...


First of all, I say KUDOS on following your hearts, you KNOW that you have ARRIVED. 
As with many decisions we make,there are always those around us who feel that what we have chosen is not the right way. I say, you continue to follow your hearts and make the most of your new home. What may not work for them does not necessarily apply to you and your life situation.

I passed by Tulum on my way to Balize, but found a draw to this area and 'knew' that this place was for me. It either feels right or it doesn't, so again, I applaud you on your choice and wish you much joy, peace, good energy and happiness.

Shak


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Taxcogal65 said:


> My question is: How long did you have to live in Mexico before you knew it was a right fit? And how long did it take to gain credibilty to other family members? I'd love to hear feedback on these questions.


I guess, like other replies here, how long it takes to "fit in" depends on the individual(s) and their expectations vs their flexibility to adjust to the realities of making such a change/move.

As far as the rest of your family & friends, my solution has always been to invite them all down to wherever we were staying. Being already there, those that took the offer would already have a place to stay, usually at no additional cost; and we would act as their Spanish-speaking guides through their experience. Hands down, everyone who has taken us up on our offers has loved it and understood perfectly our love affair with Mexico.

Those that haven't done so, are wishing they went because of everybody else's tales & experiences. I hope that works for you!!


Dan


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I came planning to stay two years (Peace Corps assignment). After one year, I knew I was going to stay. I have been here 6 years now. I have never had any negative feedback, just questions, from friends or family based on security.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I knew from the first visit I would love it in Mexico. We (I'm married to a local gal) have a beautiful house in Colima and I love just about everything about this area. After living in Chicago for 20 years, I am delighted to be in a place where no one has ever seen a snow shovel or snow boots and "Winter" is a few days in December when the sky is overcast and the temperature doesn't get much above 70F. 

Fortunately for me, most of my family knew enough to understand that there really isn't any more danger here than in the US. Sure, there were some friends that thought I was taking my life into my own hands to come here but, I have invited them all to come and visit and see for themselves instead of believing all the crap they see on the news in the US. 

Anyway, I love where I am living. I can drive an hour in one direction and be in a fabulous Pacific coast resort or drive half an hour in another direction and be in the cool mountain air. I am Residente Temporal at the moment but will be applying for Permanente as soon as I am able to. I love it here and, while I may return to the US from time to time, Mexico is home for now and always will be.


----------

